# poloroid tv turns on but screen remains blank/nonresponsive



## bsj0002 (Jun 30, 2010)

model: poloroid 37" FLM-373B

problem: the set clearly is recieving power as indicated by the l.e.d. light but when i turn it on the screen does nothing. i have the thing apart now and would really appreciate some direction.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Wonder if this could be the same problem,have a look and see http://www.fixya.com/support/r741402-polaroid_flm_373b_lcd_tv_black_screen


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Polaroid undoubtedly has the worse customer service in the industry. I have a FLM3232 (2nd unit - first was returned defective) which developed a problem with mute control. Had in shop to repair under warranty, but problem persisted. We are now well into our 4th year awaiting a new control board from Polaroid. Polaroid will never see another penny from me.

In any case, bookmarking this thread.


----------



## nightowl12259 (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Wino said:


> Polaroid undoubtedly has the worse customer service in the industry. I have a FLM3232 (2nd unit - first was returned defective) which developed a problem with mute control. Had in shop to repair under warranty, but problem persisted. We are now well into our 4th year awaiting a new control board from Polaroid. Polaroid will never see another penny from me.
> 
> In any case, bookmarking this thread.


You did not blame it on Bush


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

wacor said:


> You did not blame it on Bush


That goes without saying.:up:


----------

